# Driving in Australia with a UAE driving licence



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi folks!
I am visiting OZ next month as a tourist. I have a valid UAE driving licence in English. Can I go ahead and drive there with my existing driving licence or should I go to RTA and request for an International Driving Permit . Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

If in english, then is fine. But rules vary state by state. Check state website e.g. for Melbourne Victoria see vicroads.vic.gov.au, new to victoria tab, information for tourists tab and overseas drivers licence tab


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Kangaroo_J said:


> If in english, then is fine. But rules vary state by state. Check state website e.g. for Melbourne Victoria see vicroads.vic.gov.au, new to victoria tab, information for tourists tab and overseas drivers licence tab


The NSW website says 

As a temporary overseas visitor, if you hold a current driver licence from another country, you are allowed to drive in NSW on your overseas licence as long as:

You remain a temporary overseas visitor
Your overseas licence remains current
You have not been disqualified from driving in NSW or elsewhere and
You have not had your licence suspended or cancelled or your visiting driver privileges withdrawn.
You are not required to obtain a NSW licence if you comply with these conditions and can continue to prove your genuine visitor status to NSW Police if required.

Note 1: If you are a licence holder from New Zealand, you must obtain a NSW driver licence within three months of residing in NSW or you must stop driving.

Note 2: Australian citizens who reside overseas and are not permanent residents of Australia are allowed to drive in NSW on a current overseas licence as an international visitor. There is no need to apply for the issue or renewal of a NSW licence.

When driving in NSW you must carry your overseas driver licence. Your licence must be written in English or, if the licence is not in English, you must either carry an English translation or an International Driving Permit.


It doesn't talk about obtaining an IDP to drive in NSW. Thanks a lot


----------

